# SS 05.10.19 - Haydn #28



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 28 in A major, H. I/28

1. Allegro di molto
2. Poco adagio
3. Menuetto e trio
4. Presto
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend we see the return of Papa Haydn and this time it's his 28th Symphony. I really like this one so I'm looking forward to hearing it again. I hope everyone can join in. There's plenty of recordings of this one out there so I don't think we need to post a YouTube link but as always someone is welcome to post one if they wish.

I'll be listening to this one:







Antal Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Love Haydn! I'll listen to Adam Fischer here as a change from Dorati.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't recall hearing this one. Listening to the Dorati now.

Just a note that the *complete Dorati set* is available for free streaming on Amazon for Prime members.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Hogwood for me - tomorrow.

View attachment 124782


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll go for Marzendorfer on this one.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Although I have more well-known versions of this symphony, I remember buying this oddball recording from the European Community Chamber Orchestra conducted by Eivind Aadland that had no. 28. So I'll brush off the cobwebs from the cd case and give this a listen. I do remember liking the symphony and this recording in particular.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dorati for me.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> Love Haydn! I'll listen to Adam Fischer here as a change from Dorati.


One I have one I will listen to


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

The master again this week
I shall try to listen to several versions as you just can’t get too much Haydn
Dorati, Fischer and Hogwood


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll check out the Apollo Ensemble on the Centaur label.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

D Smith said:


> Love Haydn! I'll listen to Adam Fischer here as a change from Dorati.


Fischer for me, too.


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

I have never heard this one but will use Amazon music to listen to the Dorati recording and possibly also Hogwood.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It's a simple and enjoyable enough symphony but it doesn't stand out for me even when compared with a couple of his other symphonies of around that time? But, of course, it is fine music and I am glad to have had it suggested as a stand-alone listen.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

cougarjuno said:


> Although I have more well-known versions of this symphony, I remember buying this oddball recording from the European Community Chamber Orchestra conducted by Eivind Aadland that had no. 28. So I'll brush off the cobwebs from the cd case and give this a listen. I do remember liking the symphony and this recording in particular.


Not sure about that recording. It sounds like the vast majority of the orchestra are completely fed up with the British musicians, and are just hoping they'll shut up and leave. :devil:

Maybe they'd be better off playing the Farewell Symphony instead?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Or perhaps The Surprise - as we never know what's next. Please God not The Military.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Or perhaps The Surprise - as we never know what's next. Please God not The Military.


Lamentations, even?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Fischer is my usual go-to for Haydn, if I'm thumbing thru the CD racks, but I noticed this one sat next to my Fischer set so gave it a spin. Very nice but very broad tempi.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I really enjoyed this one, been ages since I heard it last. Was it his best? No, but Haydn's second best is better than most. Thanks for choosing it RDB.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't remember ever hearing this one before. On listening to the Dorati rendition:

Mvmt 1 is a light-textured allegro that moves right along. The expo is repeated and there is a more harmonically varied development section. The recap is considerably changed from the expo, again with more harmonic variety.

Mvmt 2 is "a little slow" (poco adagio). By far the longest movement at almost 8 minutes, it treads along with a marked steady beat, somewhat like the first movement of the _Philosopher_. Not at all dramatic but certainly ingratiating.

Mvmt 3, the "menuetto e trio" moves along rapidly at less than 3 minutes. The "menuetto" portions are a bit raw and craggy. The wisp of a trio offers soothing contrast but little else.

Mvmt 4, almost as short, is marked "presto." It's in sonata form, again with a repeated expo. Rhythmic and energetic, it packs quite a bit of music into its brief span -- the development is almost half of the playing time. Since the purpose here seems to be to "send 'em home happy," the harmonic interest of the opening movement is completely lacking.

Overall - well, it's Haydn so you know its quality is pretty good. It's a lightweight symphony raising no major issues (or even minor ones), complete in all its parts per the usual formula, close to a "miniature" without actually being one. Nice listening and far from tiresome, but not of any great significance primarily due to a lack of compelling musical content.


----------

